# 900 work



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Some shots of the F7 #900


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Does not look like much. If you had seen them before I started working on them they where rusted closed for 20 years.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Passenger car


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a co-worker restoring a similar train. 

Chas


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

What kind?
love to see some photos


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

What kind of engine is that. It reminds me of putting an engine in a car. 
Paul


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
It is believed to be the train from the old "Cloud 9" amusement park near Olean Ny. If you scroll donw about 2/3 you'll find an old postcard showing the train back then.
http://gabrielamericanrealty.com/vintageoleanpage.html

http://gabrielamericanrealty.com/cloud9page.html

I'm not sure what brand it is now? He told me at one point but he's not worked on it in a few years now.

Chas


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Another Local Train ride

http://www.nysparks.com/parks/167/details.aspx


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I sprayed the floors with bed liner today (stuff they use on trucks) and this should make them last longer.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I sprayed the floors with bed liner (stuff they use on trucks) and this should make them last longer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Finishes them off nice, should keep people from flying around in the cars! 

Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a cool project. Boy am I envious. Keep the posts and pics coming. 

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Could not do anything in the shop today the power has been off most of the day.
Hope it comes on soon.

Rain and more rain I need to paint when will it stop.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Water blasting the old paint off


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Water blasting old paint


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Removing the rust


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Removing the rust


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Painting passenger cars


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Passenger cars together


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Power trucks


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

power trucks


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Power trucks almost done. They just need the brake lines and cylinders. Just waiting for the brake cylinders parts to come in. The leaf springs where a real pain to install. Spent about 20
hours on the springs. Only have 4 more trucks to go.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

More on the  passenger cars


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Cars and leaf springs


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Max, what a project.

Thanks for posting the pixs.

Jeff


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

It was a great day to paint got one car done.
Now you can tell what road name it will be. Any one want to guess?


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

More on the cars


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Having the proper tools and place makes it look for more do-able. 
Good work. I've been watching this thread. Many a times thought of getting into ride on trains, but. always a butt.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Well the only "purple trains" I know of are Atlantic Coast Line so ACL is my guess. Purple is my wife's favorite color so I have some ACL equipment.. not sure how it'd end up on a division of the SP...but I guess in my world the tracks were laid a bit differently than they are in reality  

Very neat and ambitious project! Is that really a 4-cyl engine that powers these trains? Wow!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

You go it


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow... That is totally awesome. That is really great work. I would love to take on a project such as this. 
Where did you even find the rust pile you started with?


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Loco paint done


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

End of the train


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Just need to paint the bumper and plow black


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat that you restored it. You have a place to run it?


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

that's putting the large in large scale! what scale is it?


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

900


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

900 dash and motor


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Ho ya I have a track set up in the back yard.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By Bills on 14 Mar 2010 10:11 AM 
that's putting the large in large scale! what scale is it? 


It's called 1/3 scale


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Getting there most every thing is done. Need to finish the brakes on the trucks.

Some touch up paint and BAMMMM where good.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Wish that were mine! And I love the color, one of my favorites. Regal


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea using the bedliner in the passenger cars. You gotta post up som video once you get it running. 

Awesome job so far !


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Finished and ready for work!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations! Great job, truly a work of art. 

I'm curious about the drive train, if there's gearing; clutch or auto? Direct drive?Top speed? 

John


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Drive train is geared with drive shafts running the trnsaxles. All wheels drive. Has a fluid clutch in it .
In this photo you can see the gear box on the trucks. http://www.mylargescale.com/Portals/0/activeforums_Attach/002_001_MVC-076S.JPG

There is a drive shaft that runs thought the truck to power front and back wheels.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Ready to go to her new home.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/tr...C07848.JPG
All done and resting at it's new home in the Southeastern Rail Road Museum.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/tr...C07910.JPG


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I assume that is the museum in Duluth GA ... We'll have to go and see it.

Tom


----------

